
Show HN: Popup library inspired by Medium and PopClip - djyde
https://github.com/djyde/WebClip
======
wingerlang
Some issues or uglyness (not sure if medium solves this) -
[http://i.imgur.com/RUiTyCy.png](http://i.imgur.com/RUiTyCy.png)

Is it possible to install some killswitch? I find this type of plugin very
annoying.

